
Ask HN: What's wrong with Safari? - sdan
I&#x27;m hoping to quit Chrome in the next couple of months and migrate to Firefox or Safari. Is there any reason not to move to Safari?
======
jakear
I’ve found Safari to have masssive start time (time from open app to home
screen shows up). This seems to be related to extensions. I only use a few
extensions, but I found myself waiting for several seconds for my very simple,
locally hosted, homepage to load. During this time I got the spinning mouse
wheel in Safari. After disabling extensions it was better, but I’d rather not
disable extensions.

------
jomazu
Best alternative options: 1) Brave: [https://brave.com/](https://brave.com/)
2) Firefox: [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/channel/desktop/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/channel/desktop/)

------
Klonoar
I actually use Webkit Technology Preview, which you can find on the app store
- it's pretty much Safari but with some extra goodies, and I find it
comparable to Chrome in a lot of ways. Would recommend.

Safari = my personal browsing Firefox = a lot of work stuff

~~~
sdan
I've used Webkit Tech Preview before, but had some bugs a year or two ago. I'm
trying it again after your suggestion.

------
cimmanom
If you don’t use browser extensions, it may be a good choice. Most power users
I know avoid it because its customizability is poor.

It’s not a bad little browser. I often use it for sites that perform poorly in
Firefox.

